# Stream Mayweather vs. McGregor: London Press Conference at 2:00 EST



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Just a heads up before this gets moved to the subforum. I know this is what everybody is waiting for.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

This will be ten times better than the fight itself, I'd rather pay for this to be honest.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The only excitement we'll get. Two counter punchers talking like they are seek and destroy guys on a mission. Conor acting like he belongs in a boxing ring and Floyd acting like this is a real fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I still don't get it. Why McGregor?


Were there no kangaroos available?

No trained bears?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Will Michael Buffer be wearing a top hat, and speak through a megaphone?

Will their be ring girls riding horses, through hoops of fire?

And will there be clowns? Where are the clowns? Send in the clowns !


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Will Michael Buffer be wearing a top hat, and speak through a megaphone?
> 
> Will their be ring girls riding horses, through hoops of fire?
> 
> And will there be clowns? Where are the clowns? Send in the clowns !


Don't be ridiculous, Michael Buffer won't anounce this fight. It will be Bruece, his bro


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Will Michael Buffer be wearing a top hat, and speak through a megaphone? beats connor macgregor at boxing
> 
> Will their be ring girls riding horses, through hoops of fire? beat connor macgregor at boxing
> 
> And will there be clowns? Where are the clowns? Send in the clowns ! beat connor macgregor at boxing


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

How long until this starts? Should be fun.

Mayweather is not a great speaker think he may get made to look a little daft especially if he is is stuttering like a bum as usual.

That said he will make Connor look daft in the fight hopefully which is all that matters.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Hoshi said:


> How long until this starts? Should be fun.
> 
> Mayweather is not a great speaker think he may get made to look a little daft especially if he is is stuttering like a bum as usual.
> 
> That said he will make Connor look daft in the fight hopefully which is all that matters.


the more of a verbal schooling macgregor dishes out at the pressers, the better odds you'll get on Floyd winning the actual fight.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> How long until this starts? Should be fun.
> 
> Mayweather is not a great speaker think he may get made to look a little daft especially if he is is stuttering like a bum as usual.
> 
> That said he will make Connor look daft in the fight hopefully which is all that matters.


He's not stuttering when he's talking shit


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Stream started


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Who thought Brendan Schaub would be a good fit for this? He's a fucking gonk.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brendan is hilariously stupid


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Why is this turning into Rhythm Nation?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Brendan is hilariously stupid


He and Stephen A. Smith should call every fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I do miss these huge events. I'm glad Floyd is passing the cash cow torch on to McGregor.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

This is really painful. It's like they want to do anything but bring them out and do what people tuned in for, have them insult each other.

edit: Ah, no surprise. Usual horseshit. No actual faceoff, they have to stand a car space away from each other.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I can't believe this is happening


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

McGregor has worked himself into a shoot


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Mayweather's patter is just dreadful.


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

Haha conor came out with some quickfire funny lines. 

Floyd has to take a long walk and come back to the microphone before each new line.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Am I the only one cringing here?


----------



## joe297 (Jul 29, 2014)

Floyd is dreadful on the mic


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: I knew this would be good


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

They turned off Conors mic?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd is brave getting that close talking shit


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy fuck that was great. Ive never seen Conor get embarrassed like that at a press conference before. Not that he was literally embarrassed, but Floyd went in.


----------



## joe297 (Jul 29, 2014)

Connor looked a good few inches taller in the face to face, hard to tell with camera angles though.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Thought Floyd did ok for a change. The chants were terrible and it burns him he is not popular with the fans like a Pacman or a Hatton but he got going with the trash. Guaranteeing the KO.

Christ can't believe I'm going to be up until 4am watching this on the night lmao


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Also, lol @ Brendan Schaub saying Conor is going to go undefeated at the press conferences. He musta forgot


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

Conor even getting schooled in the presser.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha they cut Conor's mike off


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They should have ho's out there...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Main points:

- Conor almost started a racism drama when he said "Dance for me, boy"
- Conor seemed much bigger than Floyd
- Floyd wore a tracksuit
- Floyd owned Conor when he compared the money they make
- Conor didn't know he had to make a speech, so had to bullshit
- Floyd offered to fight in 4 ounce gloves!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Floyd won't even let him fight in Reyes gloves, let alone anything smaller. Shameful. Also, it was too bad they shut down McGregor's mic in the middle of all that.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Well I hope they leave out the speeches next time and just let them talk


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Man, Floyd was bullshitting big time when he said he doesn't care wether they do it in a ring or an octagor, 10 ounce or 4 ounce


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

That was the shittest press conference I've ever seen. They didn't tell Conor he was going to have to make a speech, then they cut his mic off when Floyd was doing his speech which was pretty clear he practiced in front of the mirror for days. No questions from media and no back and forth between the fighters. Amateur hour.

The fight will be better than the build up at this rate. Probably lost PPV buys tonight.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

If Conor's so quick-witted and badass, why would it matter if he knew he had to make a speech? He had full control of the microphone for like 5 mins and that was the best he could come up with?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

ayvee1 said:


> That was the shittest press conference I've ever seen. They didn't tell Conor he was going to have to make a speech, then they cut his mic off when Floyd was doing his speech which was pretty clear he practiced in front of the mirror for days. No questions from media and no back and forth between the fighters. Amateur hour.
> 
> The fight will be better than the build up at this rate. Probably lost PPV buys tonight.


Agreed. In terms of a show, the ufc is lightyears ahead of boxing. Who the hell wants to hear a speech from the venue manager?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

church11 said:


> If Conor's so quick-witted and badass, why would it matter if he knew he had to make a speech? He had full control of the microphone for like 5 mins and that was the best he could come up with?


The first line about the tracksuit was funny. Pity they cut his mike later. I saw Dana pass him his one but that was dead too.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

church11 said:


> If Conor's so quick-witted and badass, why would it matter if he knew he had to make a speech? He had full control of the microphone for like 5 mins and that was the best he could come up with?


Conor's not known for his speeches, he excels in back and forth, quick comebacks and when answering questions. (EDIT: just see the video posted in the next post down) The format totally shut that down. I'm not sure why they even bothered giving him a mic if they are going to mute in when he starts with his comebacks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl more good shit


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd is brave getting that close talking shit


He was there with fucking bodyguards behind him FFS....Fucking street rat takes every opportunity to suck Floyd's baby dick...Flomo has no shame....


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

ayvee1 said:


> Conor's not known for his speeches, he excels in back and forth, quick comebacks and when answering questions. The format totally shut that down. I'm not sure why they even bothered giving him a mic if they are going to mute in when he starts with his comebacks.


Exactly this should have been a proper press conference with the media asking questions....instead we got some corny ass rehearsed speech by Floyd...We all know that when hes put on the spot he stuters like an half a *** being tea bagged ...."But But But" LMAO....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> He was there with fucking bodyguards behind him FFS....Fucking street rat takes every opportunity to suck Floyd's baby dick...Flomo has no shame....


Walters has a baby dick when he quit


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Walters has a baby dick when he quit


Look at this hoe bringing up walters as if i give a fuck about him....Bitch the only reason hes on my avatar hes cause he has an axe...Lame ass nutthugger....You're weak sauce Jamal....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> Look at this hoe bringing up walters as if i give a fuck about him....Bitch the only reason hes on my avatar hes cause he has an axe...Lame ass nutthugger....You're weak sauce Jamal....


Yeah I'm really convinced of that argument, baby dick supporter


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'm really convinced of that argument, baby dick supporter


Great comeback Jamal....Corny ass dude....You sound just like you look...This dope is confusing me with his teenage mutant ninja turtle looking ass....Catching feelings on a message board cause i said his idol has a baby dick....Call your mom its time for her to change your tampon....you're dripping all over this thread....fuckboy....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> Great comeback Jamal....Corny ass dude....You sound just like you look...This dope is confusing me with his teenage mutant ninja turtle looking ass....Catching feelings on a message board cause i said his idol has a baby dick....Call your mom its time for her to change your tampon....you're dripping all over this thread....fuckboy....


lol somebody here caught feelings. You should seek counseling and learn to stop nut riding myself and baby dick Walters


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> Great comeback Jamal....Corny ass dude....You sound just like you look...This dope is confusing me with his teenage mutant ninja turtle looking ass....Catching feelings on a message board cause i said his idol has a baby dick....Call your mom its time for her to change your tampon....you're dripping all over this thread....fuckboy....


Is that you Achmed? @OneTime


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Is that you Achmed? @OneTime


lol maybe people caught onto his normal account too much and had to make a second troll account


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah this will break the ppv record


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl more good shit


Is this the post press conference... press conference?


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> lol somebody here caught feelings. You should seek counseling and learn to stop nut riding myself and baby dick Walters


Yawn....Cant even come up with his own insults...what a waste of time...Bitch is bringing a fork to an axe fight....This was a pointless mandatory...Hes Rick Frazier...I'm Roy Jones....I'm an alpha male....Hes Half a ***....You dont belong on the same thread as me ....Hell you dont even belong in the same planet as me....Levels and shit you know the deal :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> Yawn....Cant even come up with his own insults...what a waste of time...Bitch is bringing a fork to an axe fight....This was a pointless mandatory...Hes Rick Frazier...I'm Roy Jones....I'm an alpha male....Hes Half a ***....You dont belong on the same thread as me ....Hell you dont even belong in the same planet as me....Levels and shit you know the deal :yep


I'm such a waste of time that you always quote me to ride my dick.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

McGregor made Floyd Sr look like a fool. This will get good, there is so much truth in what McGregor says. Mayweather wouldn't dare change the glove agreement and will get called out on it. 

If Floyd Sr loses his head again it will be disruptive to preparation and the fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884906915356057600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884909879806222336


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

KOTF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884906915356057600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884909879806222336


"Promo"

Man shut the fuck up. This isn't WWE


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol maybe people caught onto his normal account too much and had to make a second troll account


He gave it away when he called you jamal. Achmed still gets bbc nightmares from his sesh in the gym in london


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Hopefully in the next press conferences, the two will be asked questions. That's where trash-talking is allowed to flourish. Not in a format where you each have 10 minutes to make a speech. 

I mean, they cut Conor's microphone off to stop him talking shit. Of course it'll fail to hit expectations if you take away one guy's mic. 

The fight is gonna' be terrible. The only entertaining aspect of this is its build-up. So it baffles me why they would limit the would-be hilarious exchanges. The only I can think of, is to protect Mayweather - who'll fold if McGregor is allowed to constantly come back with witty comments - like he showed hints of yesteday.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

why could they not have made this LA and London Press conferences, rather than 4 cities in a month. 3 more press conferences is cringey.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

What I don't get is why have separate press conferences instead of having them both in the same room


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Kalash said:


> Is this the post press conference... press conference?


Feels like Inception. Press conference inside press conference. Or Pimp my ride.
"Yo dawg, we just put a press conference inside your press conference"


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

There's another press conference today, right? I think it's in London?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Hopefully in the next press conferences, the two will be asked questions. That's where trash-talking is allowed to flourish. Not in a format where you each have 10 minutes to make a speech.
> 
> I mean, they cut Conor's microphone off to stop him talking shit. Of course it'll fail to hit expectations if you take away one guy's mic.
> 
> The fight is gonna' be terrible. The only entertaining aspect of this is its build-up. So it baffles me why they would limit the would-be hilarious exchanges. The only I can think of, is to protect Mayweather - who'll fold if McGregor is allowed to constantly come back with witty comments - like he showed hints of yesteday.


I think they were just being too oldschool with their ways and trying to make this a boxing press conference. So since McGregor got to make his "speech" uninterrupted, they wanted Mayweather to have that same liberty. Hopefully they change that for the next cities. Even Floyd's cousin, Dejuan Blake said that they should have kept McGregor's mic on.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Heard a little bit, Conor was cringey, think
I'm going to avoid the hype for this.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

It's Too Big said:


> :lol:


I think Snr likes Conor. He's got the wit he wishes his son had.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Hopefully in the next press conferences, the two will be asked questions. That's where trash-talking is allowed to flourish. Not in a format where you each have 10 minutes to make a speech.
> 
> I mean, they cut Conor's microphone off to stop him talking shit. Of course it'll fail to hit expectations if you take away one guy's mic.
> 
> The fight is gonna' be terrible. The only entertaining aspect of this is its build-up. So it baffles me why they would limit the would-be hilarious exchanges. The only I can think of, is to protect Mayweather - who'll fold if McGregor is allowed to constantly come back with witty comments - like he showed hints of yesteday.


All of Floyd's fights of recent memory have been terrible. This one be as bad as the others.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

This is fucking boring already zzzzzzz


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Uncle Rico said:


> Hopefully in the next press conferences, the two will be asked questions. That's where trash-talking is allowed to flourish. Not in a format where you each have 10 minutes to make a speech.
> 
> I mean, they cut Conor's microphone off to stop him talking shit. Of course it'll fail to hit expectations if you take away one guy's mic.
> 
> The fight is gonna' be terrible. The only entertaining aspect of this is its build-up. So it baffles me why they would limit the would-be hilarious exchanges. The only I can think of, is to protect Mayweather - who'll fold if McGregor is allowed to constantly come back with witty comments - like he showed hints of yesteday.


McGregor said quite a few dumb things himself, such as nobody has ever come at Floyd the way he will and all of his opponents shy away, that's truly something only an absolute casual would believe, there are wittier shit talkers in the local bar, what can McGregor possibly say to annoy Floyd other than "limited skill set" "limited sport" over and over again, which clearly didn't bother Floyd one iota

its boring as fuck already


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

KOTF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884906915356057600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884909879806222336


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Why was Floyd wearing his pacquiao hat? Berto not counted?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol at mayweather saying we can do this right now. Lil boy would get his arm snapped off. 

And the we can do in a pentagon comment :lol:


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Lol at mayweather saying we can do this right now. Lil boy would get his arm snapped off.
> 
> And the we can do in a pentagon comment :lol:


Did he really say pentagon?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Is that you Achmed? @OneTime


Fuck off I don't catch feelings like that guy.

Funny though everytime bball is in an argument you appear out of nowhere. He your son?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Kalash said:


> Did he really say pentagon?


Sorry meant octagon


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This whole thing has been hilarious


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

How many buys can this acheive? 6million? Is that possible? With social media it makes me think what numbers other fights would get nowadays. Tyson would be bigger than Jesus if he were prime today.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> This whole thing has been hilarious


Skip doesnt know what a pull counter is.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> Skip doesnt know what a pull counter is.


Skip doesn't appear to have a single clue.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Now I think Conor won the first conference. This video has subtitles so we know what he was saying to Floyd upclose.
Conor: "Do your hands hurt in the cold? Are they brittle?" hahaha


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't tell if him saying Floyd's last fight around 154 was Oscar is him not knowing what he's talking about, or a slight dig at Floyd fighting Canelo at 152. Either way, :lol::lol:


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Can't tell if him saying Floyd's last fight around 154 was Oscar is him not knowing what he's talking about, or a slight dig at Floyd fighting Canelo at 152. Either way, :lol::lol:


Cotto?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> Cotto?


:think1 So probably not a dig then lol. Surprised Paulie didn't correct him, but maybe he did when they cut to the Oscar fight clip.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh ffs just start already


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought that was Floyd coming out rapping for a sec


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :think1 So probably not a dig then lol. Surprised Paulie didn't correct him, but maybe he did when they cut to the Oscar fight clip.


Who said this? Schaub?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> Who said this? Schaub?


Nah dude in the middle, no idea who those guys are though besides Paulie lol.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Nah dude in the middle, no idea who those guys are though besides Paulie lol.


I'm surprised that he would make a mistake like that. He's part of Showtime Boxing's payroll


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd clownin...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha everyone booing the suits. Conor is fucking popular in canada


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Conors got some fuckn charisma


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Hahaha conor just called the showtime exec a fucking weasel


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I get that some ppl think everything out of Conor's mouth is edgy and razor sharp wit, but this sounds like a realllly bad celebrity roast.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

church11 said:


> I get that some ppl think everything out of Conor's mouth is edgy and razor sharp wit, but this sounds like a realllly bad celebrity roast.


All these Mcg fanboys are so easily amused.

Dude ain't got shit on Ricardo Mayorga when it comes to shit talking.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Conor prepared well...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> I'm surprised that he would make a mistake like that. He's part of Showtime Boxing's payroll


Yeah I thought he was the PBC guy or whatever but wasn't sure, only somewhat watching/listening on my phone as I'm at work.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuck i cant type how many lines conor just hit floyd with


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Two sugars bitch


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

This is so WWE-esque I am beggining to think its scripted. At least partially.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Bitch dressed liked a 12 year old breakdancer. He brought a schoolbag and he cant even read


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

When Floyd was my age he was on DeLa Hoyas undercard. Hes boxings bitch.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> I get that some ppl think everything out of Conor's mouth is edgy and razor sharp wit, but this sounds like a realllly bad celebrity roast.


Yeah we all know Mayweather struggles in that area but I thought we'd get a bit better from Conor seeing how people go on about his trash talking.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

This is scripted. Come on man. 
This is an obviously scripted dialogue.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd pussied out with the flag. Hes no Hopkins


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Wonder how it feels standing over the best boxer in the world knowing you can choke him out or break his arm in an instant if he tried shit.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok Conor just hit that out of the park. That was funny.most charismatic fighter since ali?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Conor plays the money persona better than Floyd. Wish we had a boxer like AJ or Terence Crawford pulling this kind of shit off. 

The closest we have is probably fury.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Wonder how it feels standing over the best boxer in the world knowing you can choke him out or break his arm in an instant if he tried shit.


And Floyd knows it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Much better from McGregor


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Can someone summarise this for me I only caught the ending


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Whether this is all just one big circus act or not.

Oscar must be boiling inside. Mayweather VS McGregor is no doubt outshining any talk of GGG VS Canelo


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd grabs irish flag.
Conor: If you soil that flag i will kick your ass right here on this stage, floyd.
Floyd gives flag to conor submissively.
Conor throws flag at back of floyds head.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Ugh....just ugh...

Some of the comments are even worse


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

OneTime said:


> Wonder how it feels standing over the best boxer in the world knowing you can choke him out or break his arm in an instant if he tried shit.


The same as someone who carries a knife who could stab him, it means shit really, since MMA is a restricted sport in itself, most of the effective street fighting moves such as small joint manipulation, biting, groin strikes etc are banned in MMA


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Ogi said:


> This is so WWE-esque I am beggining to think its scripted. At least partially.





Ogi said:


> This is scripted. Come on man.
> This is an obviously scripted dialogue.


I was thinking the same, it looks obviously scripted to me but some disagree.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Whether this is all just one big circus act or not.
> 
> Oscar must be boiling inside. Mayweather VS McGregor is no doubt outshining any talk of GGG VS Canelo


Oscar wanted Canelo-McGregor


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah we all know Mayweather struggles in that area but I thought we'd get a bit better from Conor seeing how people go on about his trash talking.


Like I said in Ireland there are funnier guys round the local bar, I doubt McGregor was the funniest shit talker in his street in Dublin


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Super scripted.

Neither speak as well in a public speaking setting.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

It took me two press conferences to realize how much I'm over this. Cringe-worthy stuff by both guys


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Like I said in Ireland there are funnier guys round the local bar, I doubt McGregor was the funniest shit talker in his street in Dublin


He did far better than last time when he wasn't prepared, but the way some are talking I thought I was going to be in tears laughing.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> He did far better than last time when he wasn't prepared, but the way some are talking I thought I was going to be in tears laughing.


He's decent but no Naseem Hamed


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

church11 said:


> It took me two press conferences to realize how much I'm over this. Cringe-worthy stuff by both guys


It's just painful, who gives a fuck about subpar shit talking for a foregone conclusion, like somebody else said why not just have a fucking roast, the casuals lap this shit up though. Conors casual fanbase has actually put me off him, I used to praise him to high heaven before he went into the UFC but fuck me you'd think he was the second coming of Christ and Bruce Lee rolled into one the way people get on about him


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ugh....just ugh...
> 
> Some of the comments are even worse


That guy is a nerd who talks nebulous abstract concepts.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Highlight was Conor calling Espinoza a fucking weasel.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they both did ok. Conor got it today. You'll hear and read how much Conor Sonned May. Really, they just played their own game and Conor has the crowd on his side...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> That guy is a nerd who talks nebulous abstract concepts.


best comment on one of his videos

"When a philosophy student takes drugs and watches boxing"


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Conors best quip was on TUF when they were talking about the Ringcard girls and Conor told Uriah Faber "You should get up there and shake that chin"

Not seeing much genuine wit here though


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> best comment on one of his videos
> 
> "When a philosophy student takes drugs and watches boxing"


Some of his videos are great.

But it's clear he doesn't know much about boxing technique.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd should drop the YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. It sound like he tryna force a shit out.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

On Ellerbe 'what do you feed that motherfucker, floyd?
Even Ellerbe laughed


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Hatton made a fool out of Mayweather during the buildup to their fight so this would hardly be anything new to begin with


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> The same as someone who carries a knife who could stab him, it means shit really, since MMA is a restricted sport in itself, most of the effective street fighting moves such as small joint manipulation, biting, groin strikes etc are banned in MMA


Well in this scenario conor was the one carrying the knife.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> best comment on one of his videos
> 
> "When a philosophy student takes drugs and watches boxing"


His whole channel revolves around sucking on conors nuts


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Drunkenboat said:


> On Ellerbe 'what do you feed that motherfucker, floyd?
> Even Ellerbe laughed


"What the fuck does your Ma feed you?" Is a pretty common Irish thing to say to a big fucker


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Conors best quip was on TUF when they were talking about the Ringcard girls and Conor told Uriah Faber "You should get up there and shake that chin"
> 
> Not seeing much genuine wit here though


It like they agreed to go light with the trash talking.

Connie McTapOut with the purse strap shoes


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Drunkenboat said:


> On Ellerbe 'what do you feed that motherfucker, floyd?
> Even Ellerbe laughed


Why have no one ever pulled Floyd on his homoerotic affair with Ellerby?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Why have no one ever pulled Floyd on his homoerotic affair with Ellerby?


I thought Connor was gon go there too

But sports depend on mainstream media outlets for buzz. Media sucks up to the regressive left sjw agenda


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

That wasn't scripted, Conors just sharp with the talk, Floyds bit was fucking embarrassing tbh, he just wasn't prepared for that and I was embarrassed for him.

Won't change the result of the fight but that was funny as fuck. 

If you didn't like that you're a Flomo or a boring bastard.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Broxi said:


> That wasn't scripted, Conors just sharp with the talk, Floyds bit was fucking embarrassing tbh, he just wasn't prepared for that and I was embarrassed for him.
> 
> Won't change the result of the fight but that was funny as fuck.
> 
> If you didn't like that you're a Flomo or a boring bastard.


Or I've just heard a lot wittier, even from Conor himself, you'd have a blast hearing the guys round my local have a slegging match if you thought that was hilarious


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Shit would be real live if it was a traditional presser with a small town hall format.

On this super public stage both guys are pressured into public speaking. They end up focusing on the crowd instead of trashing each other.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Or I've just heard a lot wittier, even from Conor himself, you'd have a blast hearing the guys round my local have a slegging match if you thought that was hilarious


I expected Connor to be wittier.

When both guys are telling each other to STFU as comebacks you know they low on ideas.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I expected Connor to be wittier.
> 
> When both guys are telling each other to STFU as comebacks you know they low on ideas.


I was surprised to see he had trouble outwitting Nate Diaz who's shit talking consists of saying "I don't give a fuck" and "fuck you" over and over again, it's like he's regressed


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I was surprised to see he had trouble outwitting Nate Diaz who's shit talking consists of saying "I don't give a fuck" and "fuck you" over and over again, it's like he's regressed


Connor gets agitated when the other guy doesn't give a fuck. Nate accomplished that using his minimal comebacks.

Whenever Floyd acts like an autistic kid in his own little world, Connor is visibly annoyed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Shit would be real live if it was a traditional presser with a small town hall format.
> 
> On this super public stage both guys are pressured into public speaking. They end up focusing on the crowd instead of trashing each other.


that is a really good point and I was thinking about that yesterday. That's why McGregor vs Floyd Sr. was so good yesterday I think.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Conor did way better this time, but he's never been much of a speech writer like a Chael Sonnen for example. Conor is and always has been best in back and forths and when answering questions from journalists. It's a different act when you're doing crowd control and looking for the big roars.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Broxi said:


> That wasn't scripted, Conors just sharp with the talk, Floyds bit was fucking embarrassing tbh, he just wasn't prepared for that and I was embarrassed for him.
> 
> Won't change the result of the fight but that was funny as fuck.
> 
> If you didn't like that you're a Flomo or a boring bastard.


:lol: Its scripted man.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Just watched it damn that was cheesy as Fuck. Expected way better from conor and even Floyd. 

I'll probably give the rest of the tour a miss except London.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Shit would be real live if it was a traditional presser with a small town hall format.
> 
> On this super public stage both guys are pressured into public speaking. They end up focusing on the crowd instead of trashing each other.


That looks so weird it was like some kind of stand up comedy show, Floyd was walking in circles it was so awkward lol


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Conor is absolutely ruining Floyd in these press conferences. Floyd is so out of his depth.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd has always been a quiet intelligent guy who never had a childhood or good schooling. The whole money may is nothing like who he really is.

You saw in the interview after what ppl like roach say about him - he polite respectful and quiet.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Wonder how it feels standing over the best boxer in the world knowing you can choke him out or break his arm in an instant if he tried shit.


All Mcgregor is thinking about is the paid ass whipping he gonna take.

After you took the bbc in the gym did you take up mma too like Mcgregor did?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> All Mcgregor is thinking about is the paid ass whipping he gonna take.
> 
> After you took the bbc in the gym did you take up mma too like Mcgregor did?


Remember the last time your mother took the BBC? Did he let go when she tapped or still continued pounding?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Somebodys streaming all Floyds fights on youtube. @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Marquez vs Floyd on right now. Floyd came back with the bald head and was so damn quick. 









Imagine Mcgregor vs a 28 year old Floyd.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Somebodys streaming all Floyds fights on youtube. @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )
> 
> Marquez vs Floyd on right now. Floyd came back with the bald head and was so damn quick.
> 
> ...


A 40 year old Floyd should beat conor easily


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Somebodys streaming all Floyds fights on youtube. @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )
> 
> Marquez vs Floyd on right now. Floyd came back with the bald head and was so damn quick.
> 
> ...


Man I was just thinking about how nasty Floyd was back in the day. He'd land sharp punches and combos to the head and body at will. Connor is lucky


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Conor is too big for Floyd.

Norris-Leonard, Bellew-Makabu call it whatever.

Floyd is going down


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> Conor is too big for Floyd.
> 
> Norris-Leonard, Bellew-Makabu call it whatever.
> 
> Floyd is going down


De La Hoya and Cotto were big and much more skilled at boxing. Floyd beat them both.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> De La Hoya and Cotto were big and much more skilled at boxing. Floyd beat them both.


But were they southpaws?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> But were they southpaws?


Im not convinced by the whole "Floyd doesnt do well against southpaws"


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Im not convinced by the whole "Floyd doesnt do well against southpaws"


Two fights ago Floyd just easily beat a southpaw top atg with the best lefty left ever. He's more than ready for Connor after that experience.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=485622895108818


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


based on what Paulie just tweeted I think Floyd purposely late to get under Connor skin


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

closed quarters at this presser

The shit talking should surpass the prior 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> based on what Paulie just tweeted I think Floyd purposely late to get under Connor skin


:rofl a bunch of trolls


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> closed quarters at this presser
> 
> The shit talking should surpass the prior 2


This Great White Hype things really is happening. I see a bunch of racist posts from black and white people on the youtube stream :lol:.

Then this girl on my facebook said this "Conor McGregor has said not 1... but 2 questionably racist things... finish him Floyd







✌" with 5 people, all black girls liking it.


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Floyd is being advised horribly. Coming out draped in an Irish flag does nothing. What he should really do is come out in a red hand to the sash!!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This Great White Hype things really is happening. I see a bunch of racist posts from black and white people on the youtube stream :lol:.
> 
> Then this girl on my facebook said this "Conor McGregor has said not 1... but 2 questionably racist things... finish him Floyd
> 
> ...


Will Duquan Lives Matter show out too?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bluenoseshf said:


> Floyd is being advised horribly. Coming out draped in an Irish flag does nothing. What he should really do is come out in a *red hand to the sash*!!


explain what that is?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

All access starts July 28th. Can't wait


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11

What do you think of Floyd's autistic kid act for trolling?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> What do you think of Floyd's autistic kid act for trolling?


Lol there's not much you can do when being roasted


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lol what's happening


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

them jamokes can't fight. Conor should slap em...


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

That was shite.

I would love to see McGregor cripple that big juice head though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm nervous these guys might actually end up fighting


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol what's happening


This is definitely scripted.

Connor coming out in fruity pants and no shirt with a mink coat on. Floyd calling him a hoe throwing money on him.

Connor bragging about having a BBC. BBC getting mainstream public recognition


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

These two are actually stupid as fuck, they are buying their own shit talking.... I´m done with this conferences, my time is too short for this bullshit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Someone tell Floyd to stop going YEAHHHHHHHHHHH when he's searching for words.

It's death to the ears.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Did Conor knock Floyd's hat off with the microphone?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

LA belonged to Floyd

Toronto was Connor

Floyd's money throwing antic after calling McGregor a hoe seized the day in Brooklyn

2-1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> These two are actually stupid as fuck, they are buying their own shit talking.... I´m done with this conferences, my time is too short for this bullshit.


History shows Conor gets into the head of his opponent doing this stuff. IMO a big part of his game


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> History shows Conor gets into the head of his opponent doing this stuff. IMO a big part of his game


Yeah like if he would win a boxing fight against Mayweather because of this. He looked way more angry and nervous than Floyd imo by the way, way way more....


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> History shows Conor gets into the head of his opponent doing this stuff. IMO a big part of his game


At this point I think Floyd's in Conor's head


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> Yeah like if he would win a boxing fight against Mayweather because of this. He looked way more angry and nervous than Floyd imo by the way, way way more....


Well you're watching it way closer than I am. But from what I've seen so far Mcgregor was owning Floyd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Kalash said:


> At this point I think Floyd's in Conor's head


how does Floyd manage to get into everyone but Cotto's head even though he isn't a very witty guy.

Usually calm manny reacting by being a dancing monkey on stage at the weigh in for Floyd fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Well you're watching it way closer than I am. But from what I've seen so far Mcgregor was owning Floyd.


McGregor looked like a coke head lunatic that used to live in my street back in the day... wathc the face off in the end, he was out of control... Mayweather looked way more calm and relaxed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1955266061375684


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Well you're watching it way closer than I am. But from what I've seen so far Mcgregor was owning Floyd.


nah Connor looked crunchy sitting there as Floyd threw money on him calling him a hoe

Plus he was shirtless with a mink coat on. That something you'd imagine a stripper doing


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The bodyguards coming over is more fuel that this scripted.

If shit got real, Gervonta would have stood up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Well you're watching it way closer than I am. But from what I've seen so far Mcgregor was owning Floyd.


Naw. Conor is looking more irritated


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw. Conor is looking more irritated


1 reason Connor loss today is because he was on the defensive.

Making the me no racist disclaimer and his antics for it


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Two fights ago Floyd just easily beat a southpaw top atg with the best lefty left ever.


Reverse bitch slapped by a shot super feather








#yeah
#taxesbroketeam
#nolegacy


MichiganWarrior said:


>


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Reverse bitch slapped by a shot super feather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Khaiser (Jun 23, 2017)

Vic said:


> Yeah like if he would win a boxing fight against Mayweather because of this. He looked way more angry and nervous than Floyd imo by the way, way way more....


Before all these things began I was genuinely expecting Floyd to get torn to shreds, so I've been genuinely impressed by the fact he's not only held it together but fired back with some real venom and doesn't seem the least bit intimidated. He was strutting about today like was loving every second of it.

He'll never be as comfortable doing this as mcgregro, or maybe after a decade of it he's just bored of it, but either way he's done better than I ever thought he would.

I don't know what happened to McGregor tonight. It was like the complete opposite of yesterday.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Khaiser (Jun 23, 2017)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how does Floyd manage to get into everyone but Cotto's head even though he isn't a very witty guy.
> 
> Usually calm manny reacting by being a dancing monkey on stage at the weigh in for Floyd fight


He was an expert level troll tonight. I mean, I genuinely wanted to put my foot through the to screen at times so I can't imagine how mcgregor felt :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> McGregor looked like a coke head lunatic that used to live in my street back in the day... wathc the face off in the end, he was out of control... Mayweather looked way more calm and relaxed.












:rofl point taken


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

That line where conor talked about fucking black women didn't seem to go down well ....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Conor showed today that he´s not on Mayweather´s level in terms of dealing with a big event like this.
He showed his age too, getting all angry and acting like a kid.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That line where conor talked about fucking black women didn't seem to go down well ....


I thought he lost the croud at that point... I was facepalming the whole time


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kalash said:


> I thought he lost the croud at that point... I was facepalming the whole time


When hes addressing a claim that hes a little bit racist. There was an opening there to try win some people back over. Not the best way to go about it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> Conor showed today that he´s not on Mayweather´s level in terms of dealing with a big event like this.
> He showed his age too, getting all angry and acting like a kid.


Floyd mentions all this later in bball's video. How he's been here before. Why Connor mad doe



bballchump11 said:


>


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

It like Angel saying he fucked couple a black girls lmao


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

People can talk about how not witty Floyd is all they want


This reminds me of the Ricky Hatton fight where Hatton was cracking wise and "winning" the press conferences but was broken mentally before the fight.


Connor looked like back door gang bang #46 when those body guards rolled up. :rofl


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> When hes addressing a claim that hes a little bit racist. There was an opening there to try win some people back over. Not the best way to go about it.


Tbh he didn't even have to mention that


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kalash said:


> Tbh he didn't even have to mention that


Someone calls me a racist in public I'd be making a point to address it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

lol did you guys notice how mayweather wore high heel shoes to seem taller? Connor got to him mentally with the little man and little core and little head comments this is the first face to face he is nose to nose and actually a bit taller... this is hilarious!!! mayweather is definitely self conscious about how tiny he looks compared to McGregor...

this doesn't make a difference but I just thought it was hilarious that McGregor and his mind games actually are better than the money man. @Bogotazo @bballchump11 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

what you guys think?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


He admits hes getting irritated and wants to fight. By fight night he'll done blown his load.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

New york was shit


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

If you were ever in doubt if it's scripted it was confirmed with the whole sending the bodyguards over to mcgregor act.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I'm happy it's early today


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Anybody believe conor is actually racist? Will he not hire black ppl etc? If not then its just hurt feelings i.e. dont hurt my feelings and go back to tell ppl they will be killed, theyre a bitch etc.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Why Floyd keep shouting yeahhhhh like a little bitch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Anybody believe conor is actually racist? Will he not hire black ppl etc? If not then its just hurt feelings i.e. dont hurt my feelings and go back to tell ppl they will be killed, theyre a bitch etc.


I hope that reputation doesn't follow him around. Black fans would/should love him and he seems to love us. Hence why he follows the Mayweather blueprint :yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> the American mainstream media is so gay
> 
> Fools writing articles about Connor now to rile up sjws.
> 
> Let Floyd be the villain.


he'll always be the villain. make no mistake...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope that reputation doesn't follow him around. Black fans would/should love him and he seems to love us. Hence why he follows the Mayweather blueprint :yep


he just like everybody else. he pick and choose what he likes...


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

What's the time in America now? 

I hope it's late :smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kalash said:


> What's the time in America now?
> 
> I hope it's late :smile


it's the afternoon...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Anybody believe conor is actually racist? Will he not hire black ppl etc? If not then its just hurt feelings i.e. dont hurt my feelings and go back to tell ppl they will be killed, theyre a bitch etc.


He's probably just accidentally insensitive but "won't hire black people" is a high standard for "actually racist".


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> He's probably just accidentally insensitive but "won't hire black people" is a high standard for "actually racist".


hmmmm...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Just a heads up before this gets moved to the subforum. I know this is what everybody is waiting for.


Not available to watch in UK lmao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Not available to watch in UK lmao


does this one?


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

These Brit commentators are annoying

I want my Brendan Shaub dammit


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> He's probably just accidentally insensitive but "won't hire black people" is a high standard for "actually racist".


Wait, McGregor said he wouldn't hire black people? Really?!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

when in the hell is this supposed to start?


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> when in the hell is this supposed to start?


Whenever they feel like basically


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Mayweather is forgetting his lines!


----------



## oldjoe (Jun 25, 2017)

... what is that?!


----------



## oldjoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Guess this been format all along? Other fella should just read paper why Floyd embarrasses himself


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd looked tired. Something ive rarely seen.

Floyd got upset. Called conor a ******.

Was starting to get stale

Conor slapped floyds head and floyd did nothing. Dana looked nervous then


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Connor came out with a good offense today at the presser.

But the problem is Floyd is zen. Other fighters can't seem to piss him off.

Connor was visibly bothered when Floyd pushed the Mr.TapOut you a quitter angle. The look in Connor's eyes changed.

Floyd's defense + offense seals the deal when it comes to mind games and the ring.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Load of shit I've seen before


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Connor came out with a good offense today at the presser.
> 
> But the problem is Floyd is zen. Other fighters can't seem to piss him off.
> 
> ...


One thing is being zen and ignoring all the trash talk but....letting some backyard wrestler/male stripper invade your personal space, touch up your scalp with his dirty ass grappler hands that he uses to grab dude's junk when wrestling, then give your head a little shove as a cherry on top and just sit there like pussy ass beta is another thing.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

That part when they were asking them question at the end... w


Pedrin1787 said:


> One thing is being zen and ignoring all the trash talk but....letting some backyard wrestler/male stripper invade your personal space, touch up your scalp with his dirty ass grappler hands that he uses to grab dude's junk when wrestling, then give your head a little shove as a cherry on top and just sit there like pussy ass beta is another thing.


:lol:

What should he have done, ko him then and there? And potentially have the fight cancelled and lose all the millions he would make


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> One thing is being zen and ignoring all the trash talk but....letting some backyard wrestler/male stripper invade your personal space, touch up your scalp with his dirty ass grappler hands that he uses to grab dude's junk when wrestling, then give your head a little shove as a cherry on top and just sit there like pussy ass beta is another thing.


sure biased guy. It not like Floyd didn't do most of the space invasion


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Floyd knows not to get into an altercation before the fight. Conor ain't gonna have a fish fight he'll break his arm off or choke him out


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kalash said:


> That part when they were asking them question at the end... w
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What should he have done, ko him then and there? And potentially have the fight cancelled and lose all the millions he would make


Lol what part of "this is a circus" don't you understand?

Connor ain't gonna de shit either, it's a bunch of posturing.

All Floyd had to do was at the very least slap his hand away, at best get up and confront him, just enough to not look like a fucken pussy, he's representing boxing.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol what part of "this is a circus" don't you understand?
> 
> Connor ain't gonna de shit either, it's a bunch of posturing.
> 
> All Floyd had to do was at the very least slap his hand away, at best get up and confront him, just enough to not look like a fucken pussy, he's represting boxing.


my take....all of this "don't act like a beta," "slap his hand away," "get up and confront him," "don't look like a fucken pussy" is ALL ego. and people who act on ego like that are ones that have let the other person into their head (why else defend the ego?)...so while I see the point you're making, it's clearly obvious that Floyd doesn't see what Conor is doing as threatening to his ego, which is already leagues above how Conor's other opponents have handled him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

church11 said:


> my take....all of this "don't act like a beta," "slap his hand away," "get up and confront him," "don't look like a fucken pussy" is ALL ego. and people who act on ego like that are ones that have let the other person into their head (why else defend the ego?)...so while I see the point you're making, it's clearly obvious that Floyd doesn't see what Conor is doing as threatening to his ego, which is already leagues above how Conor's other opponents have handled him.


Please...had this been a real competitive contest I might buy this "Floyd not letting him in his head" stuff, it's an exhibition match.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Please...had this been a real competitive contest I might buy this "Floyd not letting him in his head" stuff, it's an exhibition match.


It's all a circus anyway. You know all that shit was scripted.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus Christ Floyd is bad on the mic.

This whole thing is so embarrassing for boxing. Regardless of how one sided this gets on fight night, McGregor and Dana White are the biggest winners here.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Please...had this been a real competitive contest I might buy this "Floyd not letting him in his head" stuff, it's an exhibition match.


I agree with you on the exhibition match stuff. But that doesn't mean Conor isn't trying to humiliate Floyd.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> It's all a circus anyway. You know all that shit was scripted.


Exactly, there's no mind games at play here.

I'm sure most of it was, it looks like a WWF broadcast. Still to the casual thats eating all this up Mayweather got son'd.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

church11 said:


> I agree with you on the exhibition match stuff. But that doesn't mean Conor isn't trying to humiliate Floyd.


He sure is and Floyd let him.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Hilarious that it's "zen" when Floyd is passive and it's "beta" when anyone else is passive. Goes to show what an utter load of bollocks that whole 'alpha'/'beta' stuff is. Reminds me of that red pill shit. Just a load of lost, socially inept guys obsequiously looking for something blindly subscribe to.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Where do ppl get idea floyd is an alpha male? Hes into feminine style fashion, jewellry and vampire facials, hes not into toe to toe fights and is fine jabbing n running to a decision. Hes quiet, calls his elders mr, likes childish toys and video games and is always seeking his dads approval.

This is not a bad thing either. Most talented fighter of his generation and highest paid athlete. It should be a lesson to internet kids who think the alpha male is the only way to success.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Where do ppl get idea floyd is an alpha male? Hes into feminine style fashion, jewellry and vampire facials, hes not into toe to toe fights and is fine jabbing n running to a decision. Hes quiet, calls his elders mr, likes childish toys and video games and is always seeking his dads approval.
> 
> This is not a bad thing either. Most talented fighter of his generation and highest paid athlete. It should be a lesson to internet kids who think the alpha male is the only way to success.


I never got this either. You have to consider the source I guess. The kind of person that thinks Floyd is alpha is most likely a very specific type of person. One who is probably quite insular, inward looking with not a lot of experience of interacting with socially different types of people.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He sure is and Floyd let him.


i just don't think he gives a shit...he'll be wiping his ass with money after all of this


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

church11 said:


> i just don't think he gives a shit...he'll be wiping his ass with money after all of this


I'm sure he will, I'm not losing any sleep over it either, I just hope @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) removes Joy from his "G list".

For the sake of the list's credibility.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> Hilarious that it's "zen" when Floyd is passive and it's "beta" when anyone else is passive. Goes to show what an utter load of bollocks that whole 'alpha'/'beta' stuff is. Reminds me of that red pill shit. Just a load of lost, socially inept guys obsequiously looking for something blindly subscribe to.


Shut up and take your blue pills like a good little beta fuck.


----------

